# Condor Liberation



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh dear! More trouble.

http://www.itv.com/news/channel/upd...eld-in-poole-due-to-substantial-deficiencies/

Edit -- Hmm, once you have the thread title wrong you can't do much about it!


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

The Moderators can change it for you Howard


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

More news here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-35821737


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

fred henderson said:


> The Moderators can change it for you Howard


Thank you Fred!


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

howardws said:


> Oh dear! More trouble.
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/channel/upd...eld-in-poole-due-to-substantial-deficiencies/
> 
> Edit -- Hmm, once you have the thread title wrong you can't do much about it!


They shouldn't be too surprised. Their Port State Inspection a year ago identified 24 deficiencies although they were't detained. Clearly someone took their eye off the ball?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Reading between the lines, it looks as though they had something important in bits on the deck when in walked the inspector who, unsurprisingly, said words like "You're not going to sea like that!"

In Guernsey the vessel is known as the Condor Constipation, because it is anything but regular.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Condor Liberation has passed the MCA re-examination and will return to service today -19/03/16.

The published list of defects found was: 

Propulsion main engine: Not as required, grounds for detention
Emergency Steering Position: Inoperative 
Steering gear: Inoperative, grounds for detention
Fire doors/openings in fire resisting divisions: Not as required, grounds for detention
Ready availability of firefighting equipment: Not Properly Stowed 
Public address system: Missing 
Maritime Labour certificate: Invalid 
Firefighting equipment and appliances: Not as required 
Fire Drills: Lack of training 
ISM (International safety management code): Not as required, grounds for detention


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

With 4 deficiencies listed as "Grounds for Detention" how/why was she permitted to return to service. Please explain?

Appears to me that it may be wise to give Condor Liberation a miss for the moment!


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

callpor said:


> With four deficiencies listed as "grounds for detention" how/why was she permitted to return to service. Please explain?


Those were the grounds for her original detention - By the working of some kind of miracle they have apparently rectified all those deficiencies, submitted to a further MCA examination yesterday and been passed as suitable to return to service.


----------

